# To "some guy"...



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks a lot. I had secured a great piece of private ground close to my house for the muzzy spike season for me and my dad, but you had to enter property without permission and shoot a big bull Saturday. At least you got caught and I hope they throw the book at you. Now the owner doesn't want anybody hunting on the place, regardless of permission. 


Seriously, low life Uturd right there....

Rant over.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Holy crap, that blows and I hope the dude gets what he deserves.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

They should call him out publicly. Would be great to see that dirt bag on the new so everyone know who he is and what he did


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

He will lose hunting privileges for 13 months and have a fine of $600.

Seems to see about what we see.

I know some cases are mistakes and accidents. Others are blatant disregard for the rules and we go to light on them.


I am curious, what all did he do? Seems like if it is a spike only area he trespassed and poached. I know they can be one in the same, but if it is spike only area and last weekend what tag was he holding?? LE? Archery LE is done. Early rifle? Or no tag at all?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Gotta love those guys who ruin it for everyone else. It happens all too much in our sport. You show up you dress right you shave and you approach a home and get permission, then some truck pulls up with hunting stickers and a sticker that says "Some people should have been swallowed by their mothers" and asks for the exact same thing and the whole permission thing gets shut down. 

Sorry to hear about the foolish guy who ruined your hunt.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

He did have an LE tag, it was in season. He crossed a VERY well marked private property line and hiked in 3/4 mile to where the bulls were going nuts (owner was on the property just watching the bulls, because let's face it, bugling bulls are awesome!) Dude shot the bull without knowing the owner was 200 yards away. Owner called the fish cops, and they nabbed the guy on the carcass and made him pack everything out by himself-didn't let him call a buddy, wouldn't lend a hand. Apparently it took him a LONG time to get it out due to deadfall. It just sucks. The owner isn't a hunter, and was pretty pissed that the guy was so blatantly willing to disregard the law. So now, despite my good report with him he yanked it for me too. And I didn't even try to argue it, because, "some guy"....


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There is always "some guy" that going to screw things up.
But I think it is a little narrow minded that said land owner revoked your permission just because the other person shot an elk where he had no permission to hunt.

Unless you were guarding the hen house to get your permission.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

So would the landowner give the guy access and if not why? 

LE hunt so it's not like he's going to get overran and if he doesn't hunt why?

Does he sell LE access or allow guides?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> So would the landowner give the guy access and if not why?
> 
> LE hunt so it's not like he's going to get overran and if he doesn't hunt why?
> 
> Does he sell LE access or allow guides?


Did you read the thread??


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

middlefork said:


> There is always "some guy" that going to screw things up.
> But I think it is a little narrow minded that said land owner revoked your permission just because the other person shot an elk where he had no permission to hunt.
> 
> Unless you were guarding the hen house to get your permission.


That is what I was thinking; I guess it just turned him off to all hunting apparently as a non hunter. Hopefully you can extend some sort of an olive branch and I think you will see him come around for next year possibly. Maybe offer to do some work on his property or something like that.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Huge, good point and I will try. But for this season I believe the ship has sailed. Do I think he over reacted? Sure, but it's his property and his prerogative


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> That is what I was thinking; I guess it just turned him off to all hunting apparently as a non hunter. Hopefully you can extend some sort of an olive branch and I think you will see him come around for next year possibly. Maybe offer to do some work on his property or something like that.


Sorry to hear your loss.
x2 Tell the guy thanks for giving you permission in the first place and that you understand his retraction, given the situation. That'll stand out in his mind later on down the road.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> Did you read the thread??


Yep. Once upon a time I ended up on the wrong side of a supposedly well marked fence. Fortunately mine ended with someone pointing it out. If I had seen something it would have been shot.

There is always he flipside of the story. Oh wait nobody ever embellishes on this site.

I would really like to know the rest of the story.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Duke, 
I never talked to the guy, so I don't have anything else to add factually beside the facts that the property border on the road is marked every 100ft and internally marked every couple hundred yards on the trails. Just because a landowner doesn't hunt, but let's one guy who spent a while securing the right to access, and has a history of working for the landowner in the past, doesn't mean he would just let a stranger with a tag enter his property. This was my first year gaining access here and the owner was mainly OK with it as a gesture to me, and the fact that he won't be on the property during the muzzy hunt. He was really bothered by having to see a dead elk, as well as to watch some guy shoot it.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Posted every few hundred yards along trails? Really bothered to see a dead elk? 

Sorry you lost access but sounds to me like it is plausible someone could cross the line on accident. 

I take it this landowner doesn't hunt or even has a ranching background if seeing a dead elk bothers him.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Huge, good point and I will try. But for this season I believe the ship has sailed. Do I think he over reacted? Sure, but it's his property and his prerogative


Another approach might be that you can help patrol it for him while hunting to keep the trespassers out?? Might be worth a shot, but sounds like he has soured on the whole idea, but next season is a long ways away and may give him time to chill out a bit.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Duke as stated earlier he doesn't hunt, nor does he have a ranching background. He's a tech guy from silicon valley. And I love how you conveniently gloss over the every 100ft posting on the road boundary.... There are very limited pull outs on this road and every one of them is plastered with signs. Your responses here sound like you justify yourself into being "some guy"... Seriously, it is now the law in Utah that the hunter has the responsibility to know if he's on private land, posting not required. This guy posted like mad on the boundary and then posts INTERIOR signs throughout his place and you think the landowner didn't warn the guy enough... Some guys....:shock:


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

It seems that the property owner had his property legally marked.If it is legally marked and you are an ethical hunter then you know. You have done your homework.
This guy is a lowlife. There is no gray area here. There is no other side of the story.
Sorry you lost your access.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> Duke as stated earlier he doesn't hunt, nor does he have a ranching background. He's a tech guy from silicon valley. And I love how you conveniently gloss over the every 100ft posting on the road boundary.... There are very limited pull outs on this road and every one of them is plastered with signs. Your responses here sound like you justify yourself into being "some guy"... Seriously, it is now the law in Utah that the hunter has the responsibility to know if he's on private land, posting not required. This guy posted like mad on the boundary and then posts INTERIOR signs throughout his place and you think the landowner didn't warn the guy enough... Some guys....:shock:


I have noticed in several threads about trespassing and private property lately that Duke really does seem to be that guy who is looking for reasons to go on people's land without asking or otherwise bend/break the law.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> I have noticed in several threads about trespassing and private property lately that Duke really does seem to be that guy who is looking for reasons to go on people's land without asking or otherwise bend/break the law.


I do have a problem that more and more ground is closed hunting just because it's private. Once upon a time in the not to distant past ranchers/farmers allowed access to sportsmen.

Welcome to Texas. Own it, pay for access, or hope.

CWMU and Walk In Program are good options to reverse this trend. Unless it's someone from Silicon Valley who wants pet elk.

PM Sent so we can connect to discuss your accusations.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> I do have a problem that more and more ground is closed hunting just because it's private. Once upon a time in the not to distant past ranchers/farmers allowed access to sportsmen.
> 
> Welcome to Texas. Own it, pay for access, or hope.
> 
> ...


And once upon a time people respected other people's property until that got abused, hence now being posted to prevent such abuse, it's all common sense really.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Private property has been a problem ever since the first settlers in this country. Here in Utah we used to hunt everywhere and unless there were signs posting the property we just kept on hunting. Now there are owners that have a piece of property and they want to keep everyone out, so they post it..... It is their prerogative. A lot of country that I hunted as a kid is no longer hunt-able due to it being private and the new owners wanting to keep hunters and others out. It is just a sign of the times. 

I remember a post on here a couple of years ago about someone complaining about property being posted NO Trespassing up above Electric Lake and was wondering when it was sold. The facts were that it had been private for a very long time but now had new owners. 

The thing about farmers and ranchers long ago is that they wanted all the animals gone so that their fields were not trampled or the grass ate, so they let hunters hunt on it. Now it is totally different. I remember hunting down on Elk Ridge when I first started hunting. The ranchers and farmers down there told us to shoot as many deer as we wanted and just let the lie where the fell. 

Yep, those were the days.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Critter said:


> Private property has been a problem ever since the first settlers in this country. Here in Utah we used to hunt everywhere and unless there were signs posting the property we just kept on hunting. Now there are owners that have a piece of property and they want to keep everyone out, so they post it..... It is their prerogative. A lot of country that I hunted as a kid is no longer hunt-able due to it being private and the new owners wanting to keep hunters and others out. It is just a sign of the times.
> 
> I remember a post on here a couple of years ago about someone complaining about property being posted NO Trespassing up above Electric Lake and was wondering when it was sold. The facts were that it had been private for a very long time but now had new owners.
> 
> ...


Yes, most of the easy access areas are now private, but there is still plenty of public land for hunting if folks aren't too lazy for a bit of hiking in to get there.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> I do have a problem that more and more ground is closed hunting just because it's private. Once upon a time in the not to distant past ranchers/farmers allowed access to sportsmen.
> 
> Welcome to Texas. Own it, pay for access, or hope.
> 
> ...


I don't see any accusations. Observations aren't accusations.

Cool down DD. I'm ornery today and ain't in the mood for drama today.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

> Duke really does seem to be that guy who is looking for reasons to go on people's land without asking or otherwise bend/break the law.


Bax - Nuf said.

06- I noticed no response to my invitation today. Have you heard about internet trolls? Dropping an accusation that someone will "bend/break the law" is best done by anonymous trolls.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> Yes, most of the easy access areas are now private, but there is still plenty of public land for hunting if folks aren't too lazy for a bit of hiking in to get there.


It must be easy to access all that public land when you can walk on water


----------

